# HR10-250 Stuck with 6.3b



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

OK, my Zippered HR10-250 still has not downloaded slices for anything beyond 6.3b and I'm now getting constant (twice daily) reboots. How can I get it to upgrade? I've forced it to dial in a couple of times, but nothing. I honestly no longer even care about it being hacked (since clearly MRV will never be an option). I just want it to work.


----------



## MurrayW (Aug 28, 2005)

slydog75 said:


> OK, my Zippered HR10-250 still has not downloaded slices for anything beyond 6.3b and I'm now getting constant (twice daily) reboots. How can I get it to upgrade? I've forced it to dial in a couple of times, but nothing. I honestly no longer even care about it being hacked (since clearly MRV will never be an option). I just want it to work.


If you have (doesn't sound like you do) or can get the slices, you can use Da Goon's script for free. Otherwise the slicer, for $20, allows you to download the 6.3e slices as you run it.

Good luck.

Murray


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

The latest slicer allows you to download the slices if you dont' allready have them? I used the first version of the slicer when 6.3a came out but at that time you had to have the slices allready.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You can find 6.3e slices here. After that, proceed however you feel most comfortable.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice. thank Goon.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey, Goon, or anyone else..Where do I need to put the slices so I can run one of the install scripts? I can't find a swsystem folder as listed in TWP.

Edit: NM, figured it out (I think).


----------

